# RuddeDogg's BBQ Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 bottle hickory flavored bbq sauce
1 bottle honey flavored bbq sauce
1 cup maple syrup
1 cup molasses
1 tbsp vanilla extract
garlic powder to taste
onion powder to taste
lemon pepper to taste
chilli powder or flakes to taste
1 small jar of orange marmalade
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1/2 cup of ketchup
1/2 mustard-I prefer bold/spicy
1/3 cup of lemon juice

AND THE MOST IMPORTANT INGREDIENT!!!!
1 cup Southern Comfort

note:you can sub Southern with Jack Daniles.

All ingredients can be changed to you liking.This sauce goes with anything. Fish, Poultry, Steak, or grilled veggies!!!!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I have a huge cookout on Memorial Day so I will try your sauce using Jack Daniels


----------

